# Flax Seed wonderful dietary supplement.



## Guest (Jun 19, 2000)

The addition of 2 to 3 tablespoons of Flax Flour added to your daily meals helps slow down IBS by added a natural building block of fiber that stays around longer in you body prior to taking an exit.------------------


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I agree about flaxseed meal (and oil, too, for slightly different purposes). Also has other benefits, too. I'd never heard of consuming as much as 2-3 tblsp/day. I'd heard of 1-2.


----------

